# Black Cloud Garbage??



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

Just bought a box of Federal Black Cloud BBB. Couldn't load a single one! All of them jambed in the action. These shells are the most expensive waterfowl shot and I think they are garbage! any guys have any luck?


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I used them a bit last year and they did very well for me. No clue what the problem could be.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I used a few shells from a box that a buddy got for free. They worked great in my gun and when I hit a bird it was dead.

I won't buy them because they cost too much and they were pretty rough on some breast meat too.


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

I should clean my gun before knocking this product maybe!! The Benelli might not like em!!


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

I bought some and used them at the end of the season last year when the ducks had thick coats on them and the wind was blowing pretty hard, too. I had great luck with them. With the less expensive shells, I got some birds that sailed on me. When I switched to BC, they came down. Yes they are expensive. But are worth it in those conditions.

I bought two boxes again this year with hopes that I will get in some late season shoots again. If you want to cut your expense, put the Black Cloud in for your 2nd shot. And don't bother with a 3rd shot. All that does is waste ammo and wound birds.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Flight......

What type of gun are you using? (SBE, SBEII, Nova, etc.) because I know some guns have a harder time ejecting certain types of shells.


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

I used black cloud on the recommendations of a post last year and didn't experience any problems with them. Thought they were well worth the money.


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> Flight......
> 
> What type of gun are you using? (SBE, SBEII, Nova, etc.) because I know some guns have a harder time ejecting certain types of shells.


I am shooting the Nova Pump


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

did you short stroke yourself  , thats the only time my Nova has ever jammed on me


----------



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

im am not a big fan of black cloudtryed them last year. I would rather use fast steal not as exspensive and it crumples the geese cause of the speed i personally think that speed is what kills thats just my opinion though.


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

IOWAFOWLER said:


> did you short stroke yourself  , thats the only time my Nova has ever jammed on me


Not too sure what you mean short stroke myself?? haha


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Most times with pumps the reason why a shell does not eject all the way is because of operator error.

They don't open the action all the way when they pump. ie short stroke.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well i couldn't tell ya what the problem could be but maybe a dirty gun. Although with my nova i droped it twice in the slough only to pull it out dripping with mud and cycled two more shells through it and shot the next 2 ducks that came by. So I doubt it's because it's dirty but you never know. I have had great luck with black cloud 3's and 3 1/2's and never jammed on me they have only crumpled birds. hope everything works out. :beer:


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

They just wont load all the way in the chamber. They push and get stuck 3/4 way in. Dirty gun I'm thinking!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

are they 3 1/2's and your gun is only a 3"


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

HonkerExpress said:


> are they 3 1/2's and your gun is only a 3"


OK come on now!! hahaha


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

are they 10Ga.


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

They are 12 ga 3" BBB going in a Benelli Nova 2 3/4" or 3" or 3 1/2"


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

shell might be over loaded.
see if anything else will chamber
check for an obstuction..


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe you and/or your gun are the 'garbage'.Why rain on a great company and product?Insecurity?


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

speed in steel doesnt really matter because at like 60 yards they slow stuff and the fast stuff r going the same speed but the slower stuff has more enery behind it because there is less drag on the slower stuff. Has anybody patterend the black cloud?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Flight, I'd call the shell maker's hotline up and complain. They may want to see those shells so they get a handle of what is wrong with them. And could send you new ones to replace the ones that will not feed.


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

duckp said:


> Maybe you and/or your gun are the 'garbage'.Why rain on a great company and product?Insecurity?


Great feedback douchebag!


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

Turns out half the box was oval shaped and wouldnt load!! The other box is fine though. Basically started this thread to see if anyone had experienced similar problems. Thanks for the info!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Who's the 'bag'moron?
Start a post against a great company not even knowing if its you,your gun,the shells or what."garbage'-Brilliant.
Now its the shells right?Sure.


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

Just returned the box and found out that about 1 in 15 boxes has come back to Wholesale sports ( Canadian Cabelas ) with misshaped shells causing loading problems. Blackclouds for me worked when they loaded!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have also heard of common issues with BC cycling and consistency. I never bought the whole flying saucer gimmick anyway. The wad is what makes a difference. Id rather shoot lots of cheap steel through a good choke.


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> I have also heard of common issues with BC cycling and consistency. I never bought the whole flying saucer gimmick anyway. The wad is what makes a difference. Id rather shoot lots of cheap steel through a good choke.


Agreed!! :beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Our group has shot cases w/out problems.Good stuff-not sure worth the xtra $$ but good stuff. :beer:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

goose killer said:


> speed in steel doesnt really matter because at like 60 yards they slow stuff and the fast stuff r going the same speed but the slower stuff has more enery behind it because there is less drag on the slower stuff. Has anybody patterend the black cloud?


According to the literature I've read it's actually around 40 yards that they equalize.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> Id rather shoot lots of cheap steel through a good choke.


+1

You will get the same results and save money in the long run using a good choke and cheap steel shot.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

That is true I can kill just as many bird with my Federal BB shot through a pattern master. A pattern master costs 80 to 100 bucks a case of black cloud costs about 210 dollars.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not a BC freak but you can buy it much cheaper than that.Hell the gas station in Webster,SD sells cases of 3 inch for $170.
If you're into it,look around its down in price again.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I used a few shells from a box that a buddy got for free. They worked great in my gun and when I hit a bird it was dead.


Isn't that the case with all shells , when you hit em they're dead??? :huh: oke:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Again,I'm not convinced they are worth the $$ but pattern them and check em yourself.Then note the wad difference-its not only that its black,its tighter and has fins that stop it-but later than the ordinary wad=tighter patterns maybe???More consistent patterns maybe???
Safe answer is try them in your gun at your preferred range or distance.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The wad does not open up until it is a few yards downrange, thus keeping the pattern tighter longer. Good thing they use that wad as I'm sure flying saucers aren't exactly gods gift to a consistent pattern. It does its job keeping tighter patterns, I just think there are more efficient ways to do it.


----------

